# Craftsman snowthrower Carb



## reg312 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have an 2 cycle OLD Craftsman Snow thrower Model # 536.883300 and from my research I have a Tecumseh Carb 1026 5KT. I have fresh fuel and fuel is flowing to carb. I can start it by spraying fuel directly into carb but it will only run for a few seconds and die. I pulled it off, cleaned it and getting ready to install and try again. My question - Nothing is hooked the the brass connection marked ????. Should there be something attached to it? On the other side is a small hole that when I prime it seems to exhaust the priming air with each pump. Is that the proper operation of that hole or should it be blocked off? PS - the thrower has run quite well before, it's just sat for awhile.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Did you clean the bowl nut(main jet), there are several styles, the tiny hole near the top is usually the problem, I clean it with the wire fron a twist tie, check the picc below for reference. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## reg312 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll check that. Got any idea what the unused hose nipple is for?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

reg312 said:


> I'll check that. Got any idea what the unused hose nipple is for?


I think that is the carb vent, atmospheric vent I think it is called, it lets air in the bowl as the fuel is being used until the float is low enough to let fuel in, then it lets air out as the bowl fills. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## reg312 (Dec 28, 2011)

sounds good to me - thanks


----------



## reg312 (Dec 28, 2011)

There was a hole in the brass screw that was plugged. Cleaned it out, mounted carb and now I have gas Spewing out of the intake. So I guess that means new needle valve? Any Idea where I can get parts for the carb listed in my opening post? It says Lauson-Power on the bowl and 1026 5KT on the body.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If it didn't leak before you had it off it shouldn't be leaking now unless you blew the seat out while cleaning the carb, maybe the float is stuck, clamp off the fuel line, remove the bowl, release the fuel line, see the fuel flow, now raise the float to see if it shuts off the fuel, if it shuts off the fuel it may have been stuck or it may have a hole in the float making it a sinker, if the fuel stops with slight pressure remove the float and shake it to see if it has fuel in it or put it in a bowl of water to see if it sinks. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You can get carb parts from any small engine shop or online. The sears site doesn't list the engine for the blower. Have a good one. Geo
www.jackssmallengines.com
www.mandd.com


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

George is right on the brass nozzle being the air vent (main air bleed). Page 8 of the Tecumseh 2cycle manual actually points to it on an almost identical carb as the one you sent photos of. 

692508.pdf

Just to firm up the quess.

And since I'm posting...........May I say many Thanks to george..., 30y...., usmc..., and any other routine engine doctors that post replies in here for us amatuers. Thank you for the knowledge, thank you for the support, thanks for the help in saving our money, sanity, and engines. But most importantly thank you for the sometimes thankless job you guys do. I for one greatly appreciate it.
AND HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone!

>Maytag- the loneliest cable guy in town.:wave::hat::thumbsup:


----------

